
“Please stay at home” and soon “Please install the Covid app” - john_payette
https://medium.com/@legfranck/the-good-and-the-bad-of-apple-googles-privacy-preserving-contact-tracing-744806450be9
======
vanniv
Never waste a crisis, eh?

Now this disease is the excuse to completely obliterate any remaining
fragments of liberty.

